# Swift door



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hello

Forgot to mention this...

The infamous door that would not close fully - well now it will not open - at all! Access to the van is via the cab only. 

Brian (Monsi) had a look at it on Monday and thinks it is the lock. The door could be opened from the inside but it is now shut tight. 

Russell


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Think of the extra security you know have Russell :wink: :wink: 
In the words of Larry Grayson " _shut that door "_

Cheers Mark


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Door*

Hello

I did offer you the chance to swap doors! LOL LOL

Russell


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Its not your dear departed friend at it again is it Russell 8O 
Geo


----------



## 96798 (Nov 26, 2005)

We have a Swift Sundance 2005 mod. This happend to us three times . The dealer took the lock to pieces twice and each time it was ok for a while. The third time was in the south of france May06 fortunatly camped next to me was a nice guy who used to build his own motorhomes. He spent ages messing about with the lock and its been ok since TOUCH WOOD.

The dealer says that a specialist is coming to look at my and other customers ill fitting door. I will belive that when I see him!!!!!!

John


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Russel, Swift have improved the security on the 2007 models acording to there adverts, so maybe yours was a proto type?


...LOL

Richard....


----------

